# Stirling type engine plans



## capjak (Apr 12, 2010)

Within the past six months I remember reading about a Stirling type engine that used a test tube for the cylinder with a piece of stainless steel wool inside. The piston was made of graphite. A candle was placed under the cylinder as a heat source. I have gone through all of the back issues of my machining magazines and I can't find the plans. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Stan (Apr 12, 2010)

There are lots of plans on the web. Search for 'Lamina Engine'. Jan Ridder also has plans for lamina engines. HTH Stan


----------



## Southwell (Apr 12, 2010)

Model Engine Builder magazine, issue #20 has a set of plans.


----------



## capjak (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I found my Issue #20 of Model Engine Builder so I will have to get to work.

Thanks again for your help.

Jack


----------

